# The Three Musicians, op.4



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

Small work in 3 movements for chamber orchestra (I'm actually rehearsing it since last month). I was slightly inspired by Picasso's "the three musicians" painting, and made a work based on the 3 characters that are in the painting. Here's the score with MIDI:






Looking forward to your opinions!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I think this one is your most interesting work by far I’ve heard.


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

Thank you for the compliment! What do you think makes it more interesting than the others, for you?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

the harmony, the rhythms and sonority of the instruments. Overall balance seemed right.


----------

